# CD-ROM not seen after kernel update.

## Angrychile

It could just be a hardware issue (my laptop sucks) but making sure would be nice.

The IDE thing is probably the offender. Half of the issue is I'm not sure what I should set in the  kernel...i have CONFIG_IDE_GD set as well as  CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD set...others I'm not sure of.

```

#lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 27

   Memory at f3000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f3100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f3404800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f3400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f0000000-f0ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-00000000800fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

   Memory behind bridge: f1000000-f1ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

   Memory behind bridge: f2000000-f2ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f3404c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Gammagraphx, Inc. Device 0000

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

   I/O ports at 1c00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18d4 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18d8 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 18d0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 18e0 [size=32]

   Memory at f3404000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/4 Enable+

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   Memory at 80100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 1c20 [size=32]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Gateway 2000 Device 0561

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 29

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Memory at f0000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data <?>

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/2 Enable+

   Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [12c] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [148] Device Serial Number 36-81-ec-10-00-00-00-01

   Capabilities: [154] Power Budgeting <?>

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 30

   Memory at f2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP+ Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 8e-8c-6b-ff-ff-3c-1f-00

   Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

   Kernel modules: iwl3945

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, are you sure that you have this inside your kernel :

```

ata_piix 

ahci 

```

Double check that :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i ahci

# cat .config | grep -i ata

```

----------

## VoidMage

More relevant will probably be CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR.

----------

## monsm

Also, you might want to check this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6244620.html#6244620

You shouldn't use both CONFIG_IDE and CONFIG_ATA...

Mons

----------

## Angrychile

Which should I use?

The thing is it's working now (just randomly...this is all very strange) but I'm still unable to really mount it...I'm starting to think it IS just my cdrom...

I have all those checked, including both _IDE and _ATA.

----------

## Sujao

You still need "SCSI CDROM support" altough its a SATA drive. It is found in Device Drivers-->Block devices-->SCSI device support

----------

